# rod ?



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

does anyone have any experience with a penn inxs long ranger rod?
it is 12'6" and rated 125-175.
was wondering how it compares to an afaw surf.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Don't take a chance. Just Buy a carolina Pro rod


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i like taking chances


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> i like taking chances


In that case I highly recommend the Penn rod


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks
on your high recommendation i went ahead and got it


----------

